# [hardware] changement de carte mère, restart de ma gentoo ?

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ai un celeron 1,3GHz.

Ma CM vient de me lacher.

On me propose de me vendre pour une bouché de pain une MSI 815EP PRO (soket 370 comme mon celeron). Ca m'intéresse puisque ça me permet de garder toute ma config actuelle sinon je suis bon pour remettre au moins 300 pour une nouvelle machine. J'ai donc deux questions :

1- En regardant sur le site web de MSI je n'arrive pas à m'assurer de la compatibilité de avec mon processeur. Est-ce que je peux avoir votre avis ?

http://www.msi-computer.fr/index.php?page=13&id_type_produit=4&id_prod=27

2- Si je change la CM (ce n'est pas le même modèle) et que je relance le PC ma gentoo va t-elle redémarrer comme de rien ? Si ce n'est pas le cas cela veut-il dire que je suis obligé de me refaire l'install totale   :Sad: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour

 dans 99% des cas (qui as dit 100%) une simple recompilation de ton noyau avec les options qui vont bien devrait suffire ..

 Maitenant ton céléron si c'est le même socket ca devrais rouler :p

----------

## SnowBear

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un celeron 1,3GHz.
> 
> Ma CM vient de me lacher.
> ...

 

1) Elle est compatible à avec les fsb 66/100/133 donc compatible avec ton celeron (si celui ci est vert et non céramique).

2) Tu auras peut être besoin de refaire une compilation du noyau pour prendre en compte le nouvau chipset, carte son (enfin s'ils sont différent). Rien de bien méchant donc.

----------

## BENJI

eh ben c'est que du bonheur tout ça !

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

J'espère juste que tu avais bien compilé le support générique de l'IDE dans ton noyau   :Confused: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'espère juste que tu avais bien compilé le support générique de l'IDE dans ton noyau  

 

Au pire, c'est pas très grave.

Il suffit de prendre le LiveCD, de chrooter, de modifier un peu la configuration du noyau, de le compiler et de l'installer.

Quelqu'un qui s'y connaît fait ça en 15 minutes à peine  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un qui s'y connaît fait ça en 15 minutes à peine 

 

Oui, mais s'il a un Celeron?

Ok, ok, je sors  :Smile: 

Blague à part, changer de CM avé une gentoo, c'est un vrai bonheur (mais faut quand même préparer son coup en recherchant les nom des chips sur la CM, si on fait son noyau "comme un homme", et pas avec genkernel  :Wink: ). Le truc bête à savoir aussi si Xorg ne démarre plus, c'est de vérifier le n° du port "PCI" où se trouve la carte graphique après changement (cf lspci).

----------

## CryoGen

Le problème c'est de réactivé ta copie de Gentoo!

ah on me fait signe que je confond avec un autre OS...

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Elle est compatible à avec les fsb 66/100/133 donc compatible avec ton celeron (si celui ci est vert et non céramique). 

 

Je viens d'ouvrir le ventre de mon PC pour aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur la couleur du processeur.

Après avoir retiré le radiateur j'ai vu tout de suite un grand carré vert dans lequel il y a un carré plus petit couleur acier sur l'autre face toujours du vert avec des broches couleurs dorées.

Est-ce que ça confirme bien le tout ?

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## SnowBear

Oui,

tu as un celeron de la génération des P3, tu peux prendre la carte mère sans problème  :Wink: 

----------

